# My cat Swatting at Dog



## Cheap Sushi (Mar 10, 2009)

OK... I moved into a place 3 weeks ago and my roomate has a 70 pound dog. VERY nice dog that wants to make friends with everyone including my cats. 
Well after a few starring contests I figure its time one of my two cats meet the dog. 
WEll the dog got close (2 feet away) and my cat hissed and shook its paw in the air to swat the dog. 


What should I do?
Poor dog wants to make friends. He didnt even bark after my cat freaked out.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

The kitty is scared, and after a bop on the nose the dog will know to keep his distance if kitty wants it. Until she is used to the dog, you can't blame the cat for not wanting it in her personal space. Give it time for the kitty to get used to the dog, and in the meantime, teach the dog to give her some space. :lol: 

Perhaps ask the dog to lie on one side of the room, and then feed the kitty some treats? Just positive experiences in the dog's presence, that should help.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?action=library&act=show&item=cattodogintroductions*

Article on Cat to Dog introductions that would be helpful


----------

